# Job Description of an ER coder



## JEMiller (Sep 24, 2008)

I am currently trying to obtain job descriptions from other ER coders. I have recently been asked to take on the responsibilty of assigning E&M levels for both the physician and the facility as well as track trends, provide educational feedback and ensure complete and accurate record. Prior to this I was only assigning the ICD-9 and procedures performed by the MD, and the ED was responsible for their own E&M levels. It has become an extroidinary task. I have asked for a increase in pay to equal my increase in responsibility. How many of you are responsible for everything in the ED? My boss is trying to help me obtain this but because we are county employees we only have so many job descriptions available and want to know what other title this would be called? Currently the title I have is Medical Record Technican. Any info would be helpful...I cannot find a job description on line that details what an ER coder typically performs. They want black & white. 

Help!


----------



## jccoder (Sep 28, 2008)

I have worked as a Coding Specialist, I have my CPC, for the ED for the past 6 years.  I code the ICD-9, all procedures performed in the ED for both Facility as well as Professional side, and I code the E/M for both Facility and Profee side.  I code from a dictated report and have the ED chart to charge the infusions and use as documentation if I need to verify any information.  I also charge the E/M and procedures for both sides. I really don't have time to track trends, but if I have any questions or educational material for better documentation or any other feedback, it is given to the docs.


----------



## JEMiller (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Kelle (Oct 9, 2008)

I work in a hospital where we coders have been responsible for assigning and charging facility level of service as well as any procedures performed.  We had not previously assigned the physician level of service.  We were notified yesterday that we are responsible for that also as of yesterday.  We have no processes or procedure in place.  Also we have not received any monetary compensation since we took over ED charging a year ago.  We are responsible for coding for the entire hospital as well as ED charging for facility and physician side.  Do you have any tips for us as far as assigning ED level of service codes or in any aspect of it for that matter?  Thanks for any info you have.


----------

